# Scouting Turkeys today heres a few pics.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Wish I had the first hunt.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I like that first pic.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

more than a couple of nice beards there.


----------



## mickeyelk (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, looks like you hit the jackpot!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I think we need to change your name to Turkey Hollow. :mrgreen: 

Huntinfool/Norm


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Great looking pic's, what camera you using?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW! That third from the bottom with the two males squaring off is great!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like you used mirrors in a couple of those shots.  

Good ones Dave!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ajwildcat said:


> Great looking pic's, what camera you using?


Not only that, but, I would love to hang with moose for a day and
ask questions like,,,,,
How can I use my aperture more effectively?
What does exposure compensation mean?
How does shutter speed affect my photos?
What in the heck does ISO control?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Would you like to share some info? 8)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It's less than two weeks now until the early season starts. Getting exciting! Thanks Moose.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> ajwildcat said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pic's, what camera you using?
> ...


Goofy we should get together and go get some pics this year.
I'm shooting a 50D Canon with a Canon 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L lens great lens to pack around not to big and works good.

Sorry I didn't get back to you guy's didn't notice you post.


----------

